# seeing a Gastroenterologist



## Chica20 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all!! I'm new to this site!! I've got an appointment with a Gastronenterologist at the end of the month and am curious as to what they will do! As it is my first appointment seeing a clinician, I was hoping that you may be able to give me some info regarding the procedures that may be carried out. Do they just talk to you in the first meeting or will they carry out tests? Thanks in advance if anyone replies to this!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know of anyone who had any testing on their very first visit to a GI. Mostly it is talking with you about your symptoms.. history.. etc... So bring a list of things you want to ask about or discuss with the Doc.Also here, print & bring this list with you. It is an excellent list of 10 Questions to ask your Doc about IBS.http://www.webmd.com/ibs/questions-doctor-ibsAll the bestBQ


----------



## Chica20 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks soo much for the list it will be v. useful!


----------

